# Ms olympia results+pic



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

1st place Iris Kyle










2nd place Dayana Cadeau

3rd place Annie Riveccio

sorry only one oic for this class, as you can guess not the favorite ladies class.

xx


----------



## cottagecheeseplease (Jul 19, 2007)

She looks awesome.


----------

